# New 24/7 pro



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

picked up a new 24/7 pro 45cal at the gun show on satuday. Well i was able to get to the range today and run some rounds through it, about 50
and i must say that i was really empressed with how it shot,nice recoil and it was a pretty dam straight shot. Very happy for the money paid $360.00 out the door.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting one, but I'd like your help. I'm looking for a trigger that is a true long-pull double action, like the Kel-Tec P11/P40, or the SIG SAS.

Is your Taurus a revolver-like double-action, or is the trigger more Glock-like?

Thanks.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

the tigger has a very long pull, longer then my glock.


----------

